# Almost ready to go!



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We should be moving in about a week! I am so excited to finally be at our new cabin, and a little nervous too starting our business back up 8 hours away! We have been working and waiting for years to get our own farm and sold our entire herd of goats to make this happen. And we finally get to get out of this aweful apartment, now that we have rats moving in I can't wait even more lol! We have one more job to finish up here, and then two more big loads to take, one being the horses and goats and then we should be all moved in! We got the goat shed up a few weeks ago in one of our trips, the horse fence up last week in another trip. We are still waiting on the fence guy to do our goat fence, hopefully soon! The goaties are all tattooed and ready to go, the two little girls are sold and leaving today. Lucked out and sold my mule to a wonderful family, she should be picked up sometime this week. I hadn't intended to sell my paint mare too, but may have found a great home to give her away too before we leave, every little cut in expenses will help us get through the winter!


Inside the horse barn

Our barn from the porch

Horse pasture

The little goatie shed, I have since stained it. Its tucked up in the pines near the house.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That property looks beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh wow that is a dream property!! Congrats... which state is your new place in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you! Its in southwest Virginia, we have a great view of the mountains from the front porch.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

it is gorgeous!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

That sure is a gorgeous place


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

It looks great i love the goat barn!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful property! Congratulations, and best wishes for your business success.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is Awesome


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well we are finally in Va, and somewhat settled in . It is sooo nice to have an actual house and just soo nice to wake up and have it warm inside! The neighbor's dog seems to have adopted us and comes in at night to lay by the fire. Pretty sure he is an outside dog because he shows up at odd times in the middle of the night. He is very very skinny but sweet. The fence guy never did our fence, so we are working on that ourselves. The goats aren't terribly happy they have been locked in a horse stall all week, I let them out to browse but they are such trouble makers! Maggie could care less about our two dogs, but decided she hates the neighbor's dog and head butted him and sent him rolling. On the plus side of the fence, we are saving a lot of money doing it ourselves. Been trying to convince my hubby that we need to borrow a buck next year to breed the two young girls we have so they can pay for themselves, not sure if he is going for it lol :laugh:


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay congrats  :claps:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome!!! Such a beautiful place!


----------

